# Where to buy betta fish



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

where can i buy both sex bettas on the net ? my fish shops have some but they are very bulk standard colouring .


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Check out the seller octomonkey on ebay, he quite often has pairs / groups of pretty rare Betta's for sale. He's a great bloke and I'd recommend him highly.


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

thanku for that i just looked on his ebay he hasnt anything on there yet but ill keep checking


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

This is kinda, no help at all, but I just thought I'd say lol

We been getting some REALLY nice Bettas at my work (Pets At Home) lately, some really nice colours, real clean looking fish, and some impressive females too, I have been quite impressed with the quality some of them have been coming in with


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

KGBettas also has a very good reputation. A friend of mine got an absolute stunner from there. :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Member on here, Sweetcorn!.


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

thanku all


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you tried shirley aquatics, is in Birmingham but is well worth the drive


----------

